

Google Launches WDYL.com – A Single Point Search Across Multiple Google Products - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/28/google-wdyl/

======
jeggers5
<http://www.wdyl.com/#sex> \- explore sex in 3D hahaha

On a serious note though, I'd love an API for it.

